

Footbl – WhatsApp for football betting - cdapuzzo
http://footbl.co

======
GFischer
I don't understant why you compare yourselves to WhatsApp... because it's a
mobile app?

It's a sports betting platform from what I can see. It looks nice.

I tried several during the World Cup buildup, but our main goal was to play
against friends and coworkers.

If it has a nice social integration, it could be a nice Facebook game as well
:) (you know of Preguntados?)

~~~
cdapuzzo
Yup, it's actually a good idea - thanks for the feedback. We say it's
"WhatsApp for football betting" in the sense that you can build your groups of
friends and discuss with them about your bets. Very simple and functional UI
too, no bells and whistles - the content is the important thing. Actually, the
idea came when I realized friends on WhatApp were betting on Champions League
matches. It was fun but also a mess, no one could keep track of anything. Why
not an app for that?.. So we built Footbl to capture the thrill of real money
sports betting (dynamic odds) - only with virtual money, friends, and an
intuitive UX =) Our hypothesis is that people are less interested in the money
itself than they are about having fun bragging to friends about their
"predictive skills". Essentially, many people like sports betting but not
gambling. So we'll expand the market.

------
cdapuzzo
and by football, we mean soccer =)

